# Suche Programm zum aufnehmen von Audiodaten meiner TV-Karte !



## reddi (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo !

Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich direkt von meiner TV-Karte aus (mit Radio Tuner) Sendungen aufnehmen und automatisch ins MP3 Format umkodieren kann. Ich finde nur Software, die Daten vom Steromix aufnimmt, aber nicht direkt von der TVKarte. Die Software die dabei war ist mehr oder weniger Schrott. Ich kann zwar perfekt damit hören, aber sobald ich etwas aufnehme, ist auf der Datei das ganze mit einem sehr hohen Pfiepton überlagert. 

Kenn jemand eine solche Software womit ich aufnehmen kann ?

(Es geht mir nicht um Lieder, ich will nur eine Sendung aufnehmen; also kein air2mp3 oder sowas)

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Joe Como (20. Februar 2004)

Hi, ich schneide mit Wavelab von Steinberg mit. 
Du kannst aber auch einfach den windows recorder benutzen, den findest Du unter Zubehoer/ Unterhaltungsmedien

Ausserdem musst Du im Windowsmixer  den passenden Kanal waehlen (optionen/eigenschaften/aufnahme). Das sollte Stereomix oder Line In sein. 

Also wichtig ist der Aufnahmekanal

gruesse
jc


----------

